# [US] Arch Hosting | From $4.99/m! VPS | 99.99% | OPENVZ | 1 GBPS | 2 GB RAM | PREMIUM NETWORK



## LiamCyrus (Jan 1, 2017)

[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]Arch Industries, LLC. - Insanely awesome Infrastructure as a Service -[/SIZE][SIZE=13.333333333333332px] [/SIZE][SIZE=13.333333333333332px]https://archhosting.net/[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]Arch Industries[/SIZE][SIZE=13.333333333333332px] is proud to offer high quality OpenVZ VPS hosting at affordable prices. We aim to provide the same premium quality of service that we have succeeded in providing our shared hosting customers for over two years. Our VPS service was created with three core goals in mind: speed, reliability, and affordability. The end result an extremely powerful platform at a very low cost to the consumer - you.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]Our infrastructure consists of reliable dedicated servers colocated at CentriLogic’s central USA facility, with quality tiering and networking and impeccable uptime. We’re constantly growing and have a plethora of features and developments we’re planning to roll out, all at no extra cost for existing clients. We currently have a very limited stock, so don’t delay![/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]We’ll keep the buzzwords short and get straight to the packages -[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]x1 VPS[/SIZE]



[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]2 Cores @ 2.26 GHz[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]2 GB DDR3 RAM[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]25 GB Disk Space[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]500 GB Bandwidth[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]1 Gbps Port Speed[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]OpenVZ Virtualization[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]$4.99/mo [/SIZE][SIZE=13.333333333333332px][Order][/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]x2 VPS[/SIZE]



[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]4 Cores @ 2.26 GHz[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]4 GB DDR3 RAM[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]50 GB Disk Space[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]1 TB Bandwidth[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]1 Gbps Port Speed[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]OpenVZ Virtualization[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]$6.99/mo[/SIZE][SIZE=13.333333333333332px] [Order][/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]Contact Us[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]Have a question? Contact me via PM, create a ticket, text our number, or email us![/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px][email protected][/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]Arch Industries, LLC.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]+1 (310) 853-3867[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]https://archhosting.net/[/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.333333333333332px]Insanely awesome Infrastructure as a Service[/SIZE]


----------

